# Trek 1.1 vs. 1.5



## klank99 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm new to cycling and I'm looking to buy my first road bike. I'll be using it to commute to work every day, and then for weekend/vacation road biking. I've done a little bit of research and stopped by my LBS and I've basically narrowed it down to either the '13 Trek 1.1 or the '13 Trek 1.5. The 1.1 would cost me $670, while the 1.5 is on sale and would be $900 (marked down from $1240). The 2.1 is $1300 and probably out of my price range at the minute. So basically, is it worth the extra $230 to get the 1.5? The 1.5 has Tiagra...

Also, what are the advantages/disadvantages of getting compact vs. non-compact?

Thanks!


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

I tried the 1.5 last year and it was a great ride. I went for the Domane 2.0, as I wanted a more relaxed geometry. the Domane has the same tiagra group setup and it works great.
From looking at the Trek site I'd say go with the 1.5, better components.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

For that difference in price, if you can afford it, I think going with the 1.5 is worth it. Notable upgrades are 8 to 10 speed, improvements in ergonomics (mainly, shifting) and a CF/ alu fork. In sum (and IMO) worth the added cost.

One option you may want to consider is splitting the difference and getting a price on the 1.2. You'll get most of the perks of the 1.5, but drop down to 9 speed and Sora shifters. Also since you asked about cranksets, I'll note that it's the only model with a choice between a compact and triple.

Re: the cranskets, compacts (50/34T) represent a compromise between standard cranks (53/39T) and triples (50/40/30T). The compacts advantages over the triple supposedly being slightly less weight and slightly less mechanical complexity. The compromise is that it's lowest gear is a 34T versus 30 on a triple - and since there's no middle ring (usually ~40T on a triple) there are larger gaps in gearing. 

I think if you opt for the model offering both, if you live in hilly terrain, ask your LBS which they recommend. Based on your locale and fitness level, they may have a better idea that some of us.


----------



## areFish (Jun 10, 2013)

A 2013 Trek 1.5 for $900 sounds like a good deal. I purchased the '13 1.2 (pic) compact for that price. The 1.2 is the same frame equipped with the Sora groupset. Sora received a refresh (trickle down tech.) for this model year and the One Series frame was refreshed as well. Since you mention commuting I'll add the One Series has fender and rack mounts.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 7, 2012)

You could buy a Jamis Race outfitted with 105's for around 700.00. Hard to beat.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd get the 1.5. Trek dealers around here only discount about 10% off the lower-end bikes so $900 is a good price.

Buy some pedals and shoes and a saddle if you need it and don't worry about upgrading anything else.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

rti27 said:


> You could buy a Jamis Race outfitted with 105's for around 700.00. Hard to beat.


Winner. Twice the bike..


----------



## waxbean2000 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm interested in a 1.5 as well. My local bike shop tells me it's worth the upgrade from the 1.1. PS, where is your shop located? That's a great price! Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy_Bar (Apr 23, 2012)

I ride a 2011 Trek 1.5. I've had it for a little over a year. I've put almost 5000 miles on it and it's been a pretty much trouble free bike. It's the first rode bike I've ever owned, so I can't really compare it to any other bikes.


----------

